# MY FIRST MAC LIPSTICK



## ohmissdee (Feb 22, 2013)

I just bought my very first ever mac lipstick and I am starting to get obsessed. I normally buy YSL because it is so creamy (I have very dry lips) but it's so pricey. Someone recommended I use the mac lip primer and OMG it has worked wonders! I just go the nikki2 and I absolutely love mac lipsticks now! I'm looking to find some everyday colors I can wear to work without having my entire face done.

  	I'm filipino and have darker skin. I have a reddish undertone. Any suggestions? What are your favorite mac lipsticks that are still available to purchase?


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome to the addiction party! ;D

  	I remember my first mac lipstick being a warm pink sheen supreme.

  	I'm pale and warm-toned, so I'm not entirely sure I'm up for the job of suggestions.
  	I suppose you could try some reds and some nudes? Pinks might be trickier if you're just starting out with MAC.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 22, 2013)

Velvet Teddy ,Lovelorn,Plumful,Twig,Brave
  	I think these lipsticks would be a good choice for you.


----------



## SliimmGoodii (Mar 12, 2013)

my first were Mac Snob ,& Ruby Woo


----------



## BeyBabe (Mar 12, 2013)

Hahah this thread makes me so happy! I recently "convereted" to M.A.C lipsticks myself. 

  	With respect to your question:
  	(1) Funny, because I have a Filipino friend and it sounds like your skintones are really similar. Anyway we were scrounging around the deparment store cosmetic counters trying to find the perfect light pink lipstick for her. We knew there was a shade out there that wouldn't look tacky on her! We ended up, of course, at the M.A.C counter. A man ended up staying with us for a really long time testing a few a shades on her, mostly lip colours we were picking out : D. At one point he goes: "I know what would look best. You have to trust me though, it looks bad in the tube but it will look awesome on you." Yes he was THAT confident. 

  	(2) He takes out this lipstick that looks like a mix of gray and pink. Not the most promising colour. He lets her put it on. BOOM. It was magic. Seriously, this colour was made for her. 

  	(3) Without further ado it was: Cremesheen Peach Blossom A62 (here's a blog review on the Cremesheen set:http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cremesheen-pearl-collection-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches-part-1 ) 

  	Try it out! Hopefully it works out with your skin-tone too!


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 13, 2013)

ohmissdee said:


> I just bought my very first ever mac lipstick and I am starting to get obsessed. I normally buy YSL because it is so creamy (I have very dry lips) but it's so pricey. Someone recommended I use the mac lip primer and OMG it has worked wonders! I just go the nikki2 and I absolutely love mac lipsticks now! I'm looking to find some everyday colors I can wear to work without having my entire face done.
> 
> I'm filipino and have darker skin. I have a reddish undertone. Any suggestions? What are your favorite mac lipsticks that are still available to purchase?


	If you like the creamier colors, I would try the Cremesheen finish.  It would help to know your foundation match to narrow down choices but here are some ideas:

  	Pinks: Creme Cup, Modesty
  	Nudes: Shy Girl, Creme De Nude
  	Red:  Brave Red
  	Flesh color (MLBB):  Creme in Your Coffee, Party Line
  	Plums: On Hold
  	Corals (look good on almost everyone): Fanfare and Crosswires


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

I would recommend for you to try:

  	1. Ruby Woo
  	2. Lady Danger
  	3. Cherish
  	4. Brave
  	5. Please Me
  	6. Syrup
  	7. Pink Nouveau
  	8. Rebel


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

ohmissdee said:


> I just bought my very first ever mac lipstick and I am starting to get obsessed. I normally buy YSL because it is so creamy (I have very dry lips) but it's so pricey. Someone recommended I use the mac lip primer and OMG it has worked wonders! I just go the nikki2 and I absolutely love mac lipsticks now! I'm looking to find some everyday colors I can wear to work without having my entire face done.  I'm filipino and have darker skin. I have a reddish undertone. Any suggestions? What are your favorite mac lipsticks that are still available to purchase?


 Try impassioned since its summer thank me later .


----------

